# Lenker grade ausrichten - Trick?



## Bierschinken88 (27. März 2014)

Hallo,

ne etwas blöde Frage: Gibts nen Trick wie man den Lenker grade ausrichten kann?

Ich tu mich da einfach schwer, wenn ich Lenker und Laufrad in einen 90° winkel bringen soll.
Da gibts doch sicher nen ganz einfachen Kniff, auf den ich nicht komme?!

Danke!
Swen


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. März 2014)

ich klemm immer das vorderrad zwischen die beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielW2 (27. März 2014)

Vorderrad zwischen die Beine dann ausrichten, Schraube festziehen und kontrollieren obs passt


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. März 2014)

Ich schaue, dass die Linien des Vorbaus parallel zu denen der Reifenflanken sind.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. März 2014)

Okay, dann bin ich einfach zu doof.
Das hab ich sonst immer gemacht, aber hab einfach immer kräftigen Versatz drin


----------



## prince67 (27. März 2014)

Bei LR mit Schnellspanner:
Schnellspanner raus und eine lange dünne (5mm) gerade Stange durchstecken. An der Stange den Lenker per Augenmaß ausrichten.


----------



## hulster (28. März 2014)

Beim Fahren merkt mans am besten. Rad vor die Tür, nach Augenmaß ausrichten. LEICHT anziehen, Schlüssel in die Tasche. Paar 100m fahren, ggf. korrigieren, wieder fahren. Irgendwann passt, dann festziehen.


----------



## palsfjall (28. März 2014)

Ich schaue von oben über den Lenker auf die Achse zwischen Nabenkörper und Ausfallenden. Da kann man sich gut orientieren. (Habe an allen Rädern 9mm Schnellspanner)


----------



## sp00n82 (28. März 2014)

palsfjall schrieb:


> Ich schaue von oben über den Lenker auf die Achse zwischen Nabenkörper und Ausfallenden. Da kann man sich gut orientieren. (Habe an allen Rädern 9mm Schnellspanner)


Grad zufällig drübergestolpert:


----------



## Jierdan (28. März 2014)

Im Prinzip könnte man doch vom Lenker/Vorbau Lot auf die Reifenmitte fallen lassen, falls die Probleme damit wirklich SO groß sind.


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. März 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach beste und genaueste!!! Methode: Ein Auge zukneifen, mittig über den Vorbau linsen, sodass der Rand des Lenkers genau mit der Mitte des Gabelstandrohrs fluchtet (wo ja meistens eine Schraube oder ein Ventil sitzt, das erleichtert es ungemein). Sind die Punkte auf dem Rand des Lenkers auf beiden Seiten mittig, passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skwal (28. März 2014)

Augenarzt aufsuchen
Brille verschreiben lassen
Nochmals probieren

Sorry, aber Lenker geradestellen muss man ja sogar als Käufer eines Versenderbikes auf die Reihe bekommen...
Vielleicht sogar als Frau


----------



## --- (28. März 2014)

Skwal schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Lenker geradestellen muss man ja sogar als Käufer eines Versenderbikes auf die Reihe bekommen...
> Vielleicht sogar als Frau



Was nicht heißt das es danach auch passt. Und müssen tut man das nicht bzw. es muß nicht sooo genau sein.


----------



## Basti138 (29. März 2014)

Skwal schrieb:


> Augenarzt aufsuchen
> Brille verschreiben lassen
> Nochmals probieren
> 
> ...



Es ist genau andersrum - mit ner Brille merkst du erst, dass es schief ist, weil vorher hätts gepasst 

Weis auch nicht, manchmal hab ichs aufs erste Mal. Und dann gibts Tage, da will es nicht gerade werden. Man merkts oft erst bei ner längeren fahrt beim Freihändigfahren.


----------



## Toseman (31. März 2014)

Hatte gerade eine Idee, (nicht ausprobiert, ob das genau genug ist, da mir bis jetzt die Augenmaßmethode immer gereicht hat):
Wie wär's mit einer Paketschnur (nicht schwarz und etwas dicker, damit man sichtbare Markierungen draufmalen kann)?
Das eine Ende klemmst du z.B. mit dem Griffstopfen an einem Lenkerende fest, führst die Schnur an der vordersten Stelle um das Vorderrad und klemmst sie dann am anderen Lenkerende ein.
Jetzt hast du schon mal die benötigte Schnurlänge ermittelt.
Dann markierst du mit einen Stift die Schnur an den Stellen, an denen sie aus den Lenkerenden herauskommt, ziehst die Schnur auf der einen Seite wieder heraus und markierst auf der Schnur genau die Mitte zwischen den beiden "Lenkermarkierungen".
Dann die Schnur wieder genau an den Lenkermarkierungen festklemmen und das Mittelteil über das Vorderrad ziehen.
Jetzt den Lenker so lange drehen, bis die Mittenmarkierung genau auf der Reifenmitte liegt und dann alles festschrauben. 
Viel genauer sollte es ohne speziell angefertigte Messlehren nicht gehen...


----------



## Wheeling Willi (31. März 2014)

Also ich nehme einfach den Meterstab:
Das V-Rad so stellen, dass das Ventil irgendwo vorne ist. Dann die Vorderradbremse fixieren, damit sich das Rad nicht drehen kann.
Danach einen Meterstab am Ventil ansetzen und zu den Lenkerenden messen. (Voraussetzung ist natürlich dass der Lenker mittig im Vorbau sitzt...)

Beste Grüße,
WW


----------



## Basti138 (1. April 2014)

Hab den Trick!!!
Zielwasser - mit steigendem konsum wird der Vorbau zunehmend gerade 
Funktioniert übrigens auch hervorragend beim Zentrieren, hab da schon so manche hoffnungslose Fälle ... äääh bin schon weg 

001100010010011110100001101101110011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (2. April 2014)

Toseman schrieb:


> Hatte gerade eine Idee, (nicht ausprobiert, ob das genau genug ist, da mir bis jetzt die Augenmaßmethode immer gereicht hat):
> Wie wär's mit einer Paketschnur (nicht schwarz und etwas dicker, damit man sichtbare Markierungen draufmalen kann)?
> Das eine Ende klemmst du z.B. mit dem Griffstopfen an einem Lenkerende fest, führst die Schnur an der vordersten Stelle um das Vorderrad und klemmst sie dann am anderen Lenkerende ein.
> Jetzt hast du schon mal die benötigte Schnurlänge ermittelt.
> ...


ich glaub, da hast du so viel spiel drin, das wird sicher mit nem schielenden auge besser.


----------



## Wies (3. April 2014)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach beste und genaueste!!! Methode: Ein Auge zukneifen, mittig über den Vorbau linsen, sodass der Rand des Lenkers genau mit der Mitte des Gabelstandrohrs fluchtet (wo ja meistens eine Schraube oder ein Ventil sitzt, das erleichtert es ungemein). Sind die Punkte auf dem Rand des Lenkers auf beiden Seiten mittig, passt es.



 So mach ichs auch. Links und rechts vom vorbau soll die lenkerkante mit dem vorderen rand der gabelkrone in einer linie stehen. Hat bisher mit abstand am besten funtionert!


----------



## MChaosbiker (3. April 2014)

An den beiden Standrohren der Gabel Besenstiel anlegen und von oben übern Lenker peilen


----------



## Email (30. August 2018)

Daumen mal Pi halt...bei meinem neuen Bike , hatte der Mechaniker wohl nen schlechten Tag


----------



## Deleted 149952 (30. August 2018)

hast ein Thema wiederbelebt


----------



## roliK (31. August 2018)

Pfft ... Anfänger.
https://www.tune.de/produkt/werkzeuge/spurtreu.html

Ist sogar 100% Enduro geeignet.


----------



## Bener (31. August 2018)

Wenns zu weit links ist, nach rechts drehen, wenns zu weit rechts, dann nach links.


----------



## Realdedo (31. August 2018)

Ich muss gestehen, daß ich da auch anfänglich Probleme hatte. Das erste mal mit nem breiten Lenker (740mm) hat sich immer schief angefühlt. Ich glaube wenn man nen schmalen Lenker gewöhnt ist (ja, ich bin alt)  dann ist man da sensibler weil die "Schiefness" ja durch nen breiten Lenker verstärkt wird...


----------



## Epic-Treter (31. August 2018)

An die beiden Rohre der Federgabel eine Wasserwaage anlegen und von oben peilen, ob der Lenker parallel dazu ist


----------



## memphis35 (31. August 2018)

@Bener hats doch auf den Punkt gebracht . Thread kann zu .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (31. August 2018)

Ich wage zu bezweifeln daß hier auch nur ein einziger Fahrradfahrer einen exakt im rechten Winkel zum VR ausgerichteten Lenker nutzt.

Wenn hingegen doch, sollte dieser mal darüber nachdenken Lotto zu spielen falls er da nicht schon kräftig abgegriffen hat ...


----------



## Fury (31. August 2018)

Ultimativer Brodibb:
Doppelbrücken Gabel einbauen -> Lenker passt immer-> kann zu!


----------



## GoldenerGott (31. August 2018)

Hä hä. Ich habe mir mal für den Spaß ein Ausrichtewerkzeug mit Laserpointer gebaut. Funktioniert auch tatsächlich, wenn man es einmal kalibriert hat. Ist aber totaler Overkill. Ich hab das nur gebaut, weil es sowas auch zu kaufen gab/gibt. Ich glaube von Tune für 80 €, oder so. Was natürlich dem Werkzeug sicher angemessen ist, aber der Problemstellung absolut überteuert für einen Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. August 2018)

Bro Dipp: Karosseriewerkstätten, die haben meist eine Richtbank. Damit gayt Lenkerausrichten zehntelgaynau.

Wo bin ich hier hingeraten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2018)

Einfach in den Dirtpark und nur Barspins machen. Da merkt man dann nicht mehr, ob der Lenker schief ist. Dreht sich ja eh die ganze Zeit.


----------



## hulster (2. September 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Beim Fahren merkt mans am besten. Rad vor die Tür, nach Augenmaß ausrichten. LEICHT anziehen, Schlüssel in die Tasche. Paar 100m fahren, ggf. korrigieren, wieder fahren. Irgendwann passt, dann festziehen.



Mittlerweile mach ich es anders. Ich richte optisch nach der Gabelbrücke aus. Das passt eigentlich immer. Sprich ich peile über die vordere Lenkerkante auf die vorderen Kanten an den Standrohraufnahmen an der Brücke.


----------



## Trinipedia (30. März 2021)

Es scheint ja für einige nicht so leicht zu sein, den Lenker nach Gefühl auszurichten. Deshalb hier mein persönlicher Hack um ein perfektes Ergebnis zu bekommen.

Ihr braucht ein Lineal oder irgendetwas anderes gerades mit ca. 80cm länge. (Kürzere „Messschiene“ geht auch, ist aber etwas schwerer zu sehen.
1. das Lineal von vorne an den Gabelholmen fixieren. Ich hab da eine Schnur genommen. Malerkrepp oder was sich sonst noch eignet ist auch fein.
2. in normaler Sitzposition über den Lenker das Lineal „anpeilen“ und den Lenker gegebenenfalls neu ausrichten.
3. das wäre es auch schon gewesen.
4. für die ganz Genauen lässt sich mit einem 2ten Lineal, das man am Ende des an der Gabel fixierten Lineals im rechten Winkel anlegt, ein Bezug zum Griffende herstellen. Hier einfach Links und Rechts vergleichen und ggf. wiederum den Lenker ausrichten.
Tipp: mein Lineal hat eine gummierte Rückseite, die den Tauchrohren meiner Gabel nichts anhaben kann. Die Tauchrohre lassen sich auch super mit einem PostIt abkleben damit da nichts passiert.

Dann viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren und der ersten Fahrt mit perfekt geradem Lenker,
Euer Stefan

Bilder dazu gibt es auf Instagram


			https://www.instagram.com/p/CNC3NDxMB69/?igshid=qbqn09k7y65w


----------

